# Separating the cholestrol from the egg



## anticuchos (Dec 29, 2005)

How does one separating the cholestrol from the egg? And how much protein will be lost along with the separation?


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 29, 2005)

All the cholesterol in an egg is in the yolk. Half the protein is also in the yolk. So if you toss the yolk and use the whites, you get no fat or cholesterol and half the protein of a whole egg.


----------



## cara (Dec 29, 2005)

I don`t thing the cholesterol from the eggs will cause so much trouble.... there are new scientific studies that say there is not so much influence by the food.
just remember that cholesterol is a hormon produced in the liver.... and don`t forget about the LDL's and HDL's....


----------



## buckytom (Dec 29, 2005)

i wonder if chickens have high cholesterol problems???

must be why they do so much aerobic exercise, crossing the road, back and forth.


----------



## cara (Dec 29, 2005)

hmm.. I don´t think so... they put all there cholesterol into their eggs...


----------

